
Does Mind-Wandering Make You Unhappy? – Greater Good - gkst
http://greatergood.berkeley.edu/article/item/does_mind_wandering_make_you_unhappy
======
tom_wilde
Erhmagod: Causality != Causation

How is this not public knowledge in the 21st century?!

